# 36 gallon bowfront & blue Angel



## Irish Rose (Jun 9, 2013)

I would like to get a Blue Angel fish for my 36 gallon tank. There is plenty of swimming room in the middle & upper level. The bottom is sand substrate with rocks for my Zipper Loaches. I only want 1 Angel since I have a very peaceful tank and would like to keep it that way. I have 6 Black Phantom Teta, 7 White Cloud Mountain Minnows & 3 Zipper Loaches. I have a Crowntail Betta in there as well but plan on moving him to a 5.5 gallon tank. Would the Angel be happy in the tank and can Angels be kept singularly or do they need to be paired or schooled?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You'll be fine with 1 angel.You don't have enough room for more.2 could end up fighting or breeding(then fighting everyone else) and no where enough room for more than 2.
Make sure the betta is out first as they are an attractive "bait"(fins and all)and angels can be tough.Your other fish should be fine and be prepared to upgrade tank size or ask LFS if you can trade it back in when it gets larger.Mine have grown faster than any other fish(besides maybe discus).


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

post some pictures when you can of the blue angel and our tank would like to see it.good luck


----------



## Irish Rose (Jun 9, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> You'll be fine with 1 angel.You don't have enough room for more.2 could end up fighting or breeding(then fighting everyone else) and no where enough room for more than 2.
> Make sure the betta is out first as they are an attractive "bait"(fins and all)and angels can be tough.Your other fish should be fine and be prepared to upgrade tank size or ask LFS if you can trade it back in when it gets larger.Mine have grown faster than any other fish(besides maybe discus).


If I only have 1 Angel, it will outgrow my 36 gal.? I really don't have room for a larger aquarium


----------



## Irish Rose (Jun 9, 2013)

rtmaston said:


> post some pictures when you can of the blue angel and our tank would like to see it.good luck


I would love to post some pictures, but it tells me to enter the URL. They are on my iPad or laptop.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Potentialy it could outgrow your tank.Angels can get pretty large.You possibly could get 2 years with it though.Like I said before ask your LFS if they would take it back(for trade)when larger.Many people want large angels and my LFS would welcome all large angels,aas they sell quickly whenever in stock.Maybe you have a freind with a larger tank that would except it in a couple years or I geuss many buy/sell fish on craigs list or similiar sites.


----------



## Irish Rose (Jun 9, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Potentialy it could outgrow your tank.Angels can get pretty large.You possibly could get 2 years with it though.


2 years, hmmmmm........that gives me plenty of time to figure out where to put a larger tank and talk hubby into it. *whistle*
Multi-tank syndrome? YEP!


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Haha I think we all do!


----------

